# Alternator belt running



## chapleaurocks (Dec 17, 2021)

I have a 1968 GTO with a1973 350 HO. Trying to get the correct Alternator belt. Ate the alternator and power steering pump on the same side of the engine. Did you need a 3 groove water pump pulley.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Yes and no.
Yes they are on the same side and no you do not need a three grove water pump pulley. 

If the engine is a complete 73 with all the accessories (Water Pump, alternator and Pwr Str pump) then you need to shop for a 73 belt.


----------



## chapleaurocks (Dec 17, 2021)

O52 said:


> Yes and no.
> Yes they are on the same side and no you do not need a three grove water pump pulley.
> 
> If the engine is a complete 73 with all the accessories (Water Pump, alternator and Pwr Str pump) then you need to shop for a 73 belt.


Thank you. The starter is on the same side as well? I'm new to Pontiac.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

chapleaurocks said:


> Thank you. The starter is on the same side as well? I'm new to Pontiac.


There was no 350HO in 1973 unless someone installed the earlier HO heads?

Starter is on the driver's side. Unless someone used the 1968 brackets, as pointed out, belts should be listed/used for the 1973 engine. BUT, if someone used the 1968 brackets, you may have alignment issues with the pulleys & belts.

Do not overtighten the belts like you would on a serpentine belt system. The belts should have a little give, 1/4" or so, when you press down in the middle span. The PS belt can be tighter or it will slip/squeal. If you over tighten the belts, you will burn up the bearings on the Alt & water pump.

If you can find them, get the Dayco brand belts with the "top cogs" as they fit better and won't generally toss off. If you are throwing belts at higher RPM's, then you most likely have alignment problems and will continue to throw belts until you solve the issue.


----------



## chapleaurocks (Dec 17, 2021)

PontiacJim said:


> There was no 350HO in 1973 unless someone installed the earlier HO heads?
> 
> Starter is on the driver's side. Unless someone used the 1968 brackets, as pointed out, belts should be listed/used for the 1973 engine. BUT, if someone used the 1968 brackets, you may have alignment issues with the pulleys & belts.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Same bracket as was on the engine. It should run under the water pump correct. Anybody got a picture I could look at. Like I said. New to Pontiac but rebuilt a lot of engines


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

chapleaurocks said:


> Thank you. Same bracket as was on the engine. It should run under the water pump correct. Anybody got a picture I could look at. Like I said. New to Pontiac but rebuilt a lot of engines


Here is a diagram for the parts and a picture showing the belts. Alt belt on the inside. PS/WP belt on the outside.


----------



## chapleaurocks (Dec 17, 2021)

PontiacJim said:


> Here is a diagram for the parts and a picture showing the belts. Alt belt on the inside. PS/WP belt on the outside.
> 
> 
> View attachment 150596
> ...


Thank you sir.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

sounds like a pulley alignment issue...
pictures shown from Jim are a 70 set up unique upper alternator bracket and pulleys used on the 69 
71 pulleys and alternator power steering brackets changed 

we need pictures of your motor or more information...
68 pulleys do not line up correctly on a 73 engine that retains its 73 timing cover...
pictures from both fenders and down from the top will really help us

Scott


----------



## chapleaurocks (Dec 17, 2021)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> sounds like a pulley alignment issue...
> pictures shown from Jim are a 70 set up unique upper alternator bracket and pulleys used on the 69
> 71 pulleys and alternator power steering brackets changed
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'll get them.


----------



## chapleaurocks (Dec 17, 2021)

Looking for somewhere to get a water pump pulley for 1973 350, with Power steering. And guges without the cluster box


----------



## dedlund400 (May 17, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> Here is a diagram for the parts and a picture showing the belts. Alt belt on the inside. PS/WP belt on 4
> 
> This is a pic of 1970 isn't it ? I thought that alternator bracket only came on a 1970 ?


----------

